# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Attention, sondage !

## Casque Noir

Comme chaque année, nous avons décidé de vous sonder pour mieux connaître vos habitudes et ce afin de prendre, à terme, *le contrôle de votre cerveau.* (C'est mieux en gras.)
   En attendant que la technologie soit au point, vous seriez donc bien urbains de participer à ce sondage en répondant aux _72 questions aussi passionnantes les unes que les autres._ (Quoique l'italique, c'est pas mal non plus...)
   Pour motiver les troupes, trois lecteurs tirés à la carabine recevront le jeu de leur choix. (... ou bien souligné, je ne sais que choisir en fait...)

*Bonne chance les lapins !* (allez, hop, je prends les trois !)


>> Sonde-moi

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## kilfou

Fait !
Je peux avoir le jeu maintenant ?
 ::lol::

----------


## Dj_gordon

A votay !

----------


## Nos

> A votay !


Je vote, et je veux pas de console dans mon canard PC

Et je veux (demande la plus importante !!!) une page entière consacrée à b0b0 !!!

----------


## chenoir

J'ai failli demandé qu'il me soit offert (parce que vous êtes pas une secte non plus hein, vous escroquez pas vos fidèles. J'éspère pas...), finalement je me contenterai d'un grille de Maitre Paul Cul un peu plus conséquente dans chaque numéro.

Edit : Et je déconseille fortement aux autres de répondre à ce questionnaire, c'est de l'arnaque (et surtout, si on est que 3 à avoir voté, on aura un peu plus de chances d'être tiré au sort  ::ninja:: )

----------


## le faucheur

A vote.

----------


## BCH32

Done

----------


## Phenixy

Je veux une photo d'une carte graphique branchée dans le port d'Amsterdam!

----------


## Scykhe

Votay !

C'étay bien et premier message sur le foroum

----------


## padow

Y a des questions c'étay trop dur jay pas su répondre.  ::sad::

----------


## chenoir

Concernant le sexe, j'ai mis ca dépend. Je suis un homme, mais je veux bien être la biatche de celui qui m'offrira un abonnement à vie à Canarplus  ::ninja::

----------


## dalgwen

Vous pouvez me dire à quoi ça sert de dire "a voté", ou autres conneries du genre?
Vous voulez un pin's? 3615 mylife?
On est pas sur jv.com là  ::|: 

Je trouve ce sondage très intéressant pour constater quels sont les projets envisagés par l'équipe : Site web avec abonnement, Canard Console, place du jeux console dans le magazine, qualité et fiabilité des news du Rabot...
Bref, il faudra nous en dire plus un jour, et nous communiquer les résultats aussi  :;):

----------


## ThorThur

Ca me rappelle les sondages téléphoniques qui durent 30min... mais là c'est pour la bonne cause. Alors voilà, j'ai été sondé mais c'est moins douloureux qu'un sondage rectal...  ::w00t:: 

 ::lol::

----------


## chenoir

Un adresse mail en @canardplus.com c'est la classe quand même

----------


## 90's

Rempli! Comment vous faites pour tenir compte du bouzin? Vous comparez par rapport aux années précédentes?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Bon ben j'ai voté mais pour "regarday vous la taylay" y a pas moins d'une heure ? Je la regarde jamais !  ::unsure:: 

M'enfin voilà qui va vous en dire plus sur nous, donc on en aura plus de vous  ::lol:: 

Et je vote pour un Canard PC sans publicité aucune, et je suis prêt à y mettre  le prix, vraiment.

----------


## Sim's

On peut mettre la Wii si on a qu'une Gamecube ?  :^_^:

----------


## Sheraf

On a pas de reponse quand on regarde *JAMAIS* la télé...

----------


## skyblazer

Note: on a le droit d'avoir mac OS, mais on n'a pas le droit d'avoir acheté son ordinateur chez apple ... Pas sans mettre autre constructeur du moins.

Mais a voté autrement  ::):

----------


## Grestok

Je viens de faire mon devoir de canard !  :B):

----------


## Erokh

comme l'année dernière, le coup des fréquences pour les procos ne veut pas dire grand chose, si?

l'encart pour l'adresse est trop piti pour noter l'adresse: j'ai appuyé sur "entrée" pour aller à la ligne suivant, et du coup ça a envoyé le formulaire  ::sad:: 

M'enfin, j'ai déjà gagné l jeu l'année dernière, donc peu de chances que j'en regagne un cette année...
Et au fait, il était pas demandé quel jeu on voulait, si??

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> On peut mettre la Wii si on a qu'une Gamecube ?


Pareil j'ai la Nes et la super Nes et j'ai pas pu cocher  ::cry::

----------


## chenoir

Je propose une nouvelle fonctionnalitée sur canarplus.com. Un tirage au sort bimensuel (en même temps que la sortie du magajine donc), ou le vainqueur gagne le jeu de son choix. Plus on a de messages sur le forum, plus on a de chances d'êtres tiré au sort bien sur, cependant les gens ayant subi des BAN ou des blâmes sont éliminé d'autant de sessions de tirage au sort qu'ils ont d'éléments contre eux. 

Et on fait une session de tirage au sort comme ca tous les 6 mois, ca fidèlisera la clientèle  ::siffle:: 

Comment ca je rêve?

----------


## Hargn

On peut avoir des frites avec chaque CPC ?

----------


## JackBauer

Un bon ptit test, y'a des questions mal formulée cependant j'ai trouvé. Comme moi qui suit étudiant, j'habite a la fois dans mon studio et chez mes vieux. De même, mon PC principal est mon pc portable, c'est mon "pc fixe" à moi...

----------


## Balin

Ayez !!!
Ouais bon c'était un sondage classique quoi mis à part quelques pointes d'humour 100% canardienne  ::): 
Pas mal l'idée de l'adresse @canardplus.com, comme le site sans pub d'ailleurs.

----------


## chenoir

Tain, mes chances d'avoir enfin un peu de chance et de gagner enfin un tirage au sort s'amenuisent d'heure en heure. Bande de raclures  ::sad::

----------


## --Lourd--

Suuur le port d'Aaaaamsterdaaaam !

----------


## Morty

Nul pour mettre son nom à la fin !

A qui je dois envoyer mes vraies coordonnées à cause de ce "input text" au lieu d'un "input textarea" ?

Saynul !

----------


## Warobaz

> Bon ben j'ai voté mais pour "regarday vous la taylay" y a pas moins d'une heure ?


Dans le genre, si on a pile poil un écran 17'', on dit quoi? Carotte? ^^

----------


## FUTOMAKI

One more.

Maintenant si je gagne je pourrai m'acheter à manger avec l'argent que je ne dépenserai pas pour acheter GRID  ::cry:: . mais non je ne cherche pas à avoir qui que ce soit par les sentiments.

Ah et je suis prêt à payer plus cher pour un Canard PC gratuit une fois sur deux ! Ouais non d'accord...

----------


## le faucheur

les idées les plus intérrésante pour moi, était celle du Canard console (je l'attende depuis un moment celui la, et je pense ne pas etre le seul a l'attendre), et celle pour la réservation de serveur jeux, histoire de se faire deux trois jeux en réseau sans posseder son propre serveur.

----------


## chenoir

Les 17" cay des louseux

----------


## Graouu

> Les 17" cay des louseux


Dans le où "habitez vous" ::wub::  à la fin, j'ai mis où habitez vous j'ai bon ^^ ::P:  ::P:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Les 17" cay des louseux



19.5 fever forever yep !

----------


## TheToune

C'est fait.

J'ai demandé plus d'interview.
j'aime bien les interviews.

----------


## andrau

> Vous pouvez me dire à quoi ça sert de dire "a voté", ou autres conneries du genre?
> Vous voulez un pin's? 3615 mylife?
> On est pas sur jv.com là 
> 
> Je trouve ce sondage très intéressant pour constater quels sont les projets envisagés par l'équipe : Site web avec abonnement, Canard Console, place du jeux console dans le magazine, qualité et fiabilité des news du Rabot...
> Bref, il faudra nous en dire plus un jour, et nous communiquer les résultats aussi


A voté!  ::P:

----------


## goutbulgare

+1!

----------


## getcha

C'est abusé le tout petit champ ou on doit mettre nos coordonnées.

----------


## Anon4782

J'ai renoncé à mettre mon nom et mon adresse.
Vu le type d'informations que je révèle, je voudrais pas que ça tombe en de mauvaises mains.  ::ninja::

----------


## ThorThur

...Y a des marins qui chantent...

----------


## Bicarbosteph

Oui surtout qd comme moi tu appuis sur ctrl+entrée pour passer à la ligne par habitude et que ça valide  ::): 
Nické pour le jeu (mais bon, vu les jeux en ce moment c'pas bien grave ^^)

----------


## yoplou

C'est naze, y'a même pas 20 pouces LCD 4/3 dans le sondage... Je sais que c'est chère mais moi je préfère ça à un 22 16/10...

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

une Geforce 7300 c'est "merde" ou "entrée de gamme" ?

----------


## Pierronamix

beaucoup d'imperfection dans le sondage, la taille d'écran (20" j'ai pas droit ?), la télé (je regarde pas la télé, je regarde des dvd), et d'autres petit détails...(2x moins chez...)

Sinon il est bien le sondage  ::lol:: 

J'ai répondu, et j'espère que ca vous sera utile. (et gagnez un jeu aussi :venal ::):

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> une Geforce 7300 c'est "merde" ou "entrée de gamme" ?


J'ai une Geforce 7300 LE , pour moi c'est de la merde , ca marche bien pour lire les films , mais sinon ca suit pas Bioshock meme avec tous les trucs en low

----------


## yoplou

Comme jeu on peut demander le gueune de chuck norris ? Même si y'a pas les billes ?

----------


## t-buster

> Tain, mes chances d'avoir enfin un peu de chance et de gagner enfin un tirage au sort s'amenuisent d'heure en heure. Bande de raclures


 ::P: lol, oui et le notre aussi  ::o: 
et puis on répond exprès pour diminuer tes chances

hum à y repenser, c'est pas une bonne idée car si tu avais un bon jeu à dispo, tu trainerais sur le forum  ::P: 

ch' plaisante!!!!

----------


## Butok

euh, les chinois du FBI sont dans ce sondage !!! la case WOW était déjà coché ...  je sais que vous m'espionner... ils sont partout...   ahhhh

----------


## 90's

Merde je joue pas aux mmorpg, j'ai sauté direct. J'éspère que c'est pas un truc en général.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Cay fay! Jay raypondu!

----------


## kaien56ashtor

Bonjour il manque la case pour les canards bricoleurs qui montent leur chauffage central eux meme.Et a la fin pour l'adresse pareil que les autres,c'est pas grave pour le jeu du moment que j'attrape la volaille toute les deux semaines.Salutes.

----------


## NoosDilandau

Ayééééé moi aussi j'ai fait mon devoir de canard  :B):

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Non non, ce n'est pas mon multi là dessus  ::ninja::

----------


## ELOdry

Pour les questions "hardware", un choix "j'en sais rien" serait le bienvenu.

Le type de processeur de ma machine? J'en sais rien.
Sa fréquence? J'en sais rien.
Ma carte 3D, sa série, son port? J'en sais foutre rien.
Sa RAM? Euh... faut que je vérifie.

Ah mais je m'aperçois que seule la question "quelle carte 3D" est obligatoire. Bon ben je répond un truc au pif.

EDIT : à genre préféré, on me propose "Quake-like"... si je préfère les "Wolfenstein 3D-like", je fais comment?

----------


## le faucheur

> Non non, ce n'est pas mon multi là dessus


T'en a combien ??!!

----------


## Geminys

a rotay aussi

*BÔRP* 

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Silver

Me sonder...  ::mellow:: 
Et bien hier j'ai mangé des sushis... ah non c'est pas ça.

Ah donc la plupart des réponse concernent la feuille de papier, cette même feuille que je ne trouve pas dans les presses internationales dans la loutre Atlantique (je suis actuellement au Québec une fois)... Et comme je ne suis pas un menteur (même si j'ai le nez un peu long) en attendant je vais laisser ma place à Chenoir.

----------


## Nos

Bon je vais donné des idées a celui qui gagne:
Fallout 3 survival edition :120$

----------


## Casque Noir

> C'est abusé le tout petit champ ou on doit mettre nos coordonnées.


petit champ, mais limité à 500 caractères.

----------


## FD_00

Dans le genre des petites incohérences : on fait comment quand sa machine principale est un portable ? M'enfin, pas grave.

Et j'ai demandé fallout 2 comme jeu, mais j'ai hésité avec Daikatana.

FD

----------


## DecapFour

Salut à tous,

Il y a un manquement (grave?) dans votre sondage.
Vous ne posez pas la question : Portable ou Fixe ?

Personnellement, je possède 3 PC portables à la maison : 1 neuf haut de gamme, 1 en fin de vie (3ans et demi), 1 cuit pour le jeu (4ans).

Aux vues des questions que vous posez concernant le matériel à la maison, il serait bon de faire ressortir cette composante.

D'ailleurs, il serait intéressant de voir combien de joueurs PC sont sûr portables. (%age certainement en hausse)

Pour le reste, sondage intéressant et marrant  :;): 

Edit : Arf, grilled  :<_<:

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Un concours est toujours l'occasion de découvrir de nouvelles têtes, j'en profite.

Bonjour FD 00, enchanté.
Et salut à toi ThorThur.

----------


## Casque Noir

> C'est naze, y'a même pas 20 pouces LCD 4/3 dans le sondage... Je sais que c'est chère mais moi je préfère ça à un 22 16/10...


on s'en fout, 20 pouces, c'est 19, c'est pareil, la résolution est la même. Et puis 4/3 ou 16/9, c'est pas non plus fascinant sachant qu'à terme, les constructeurs ne feront que du format large.

----------


## PolluXxX

A voté!

----------


## oldGamer

Bon, question de faire le casse pied de service, il manque des choix dans votre sondage.

J'ai une télé 4/3 je le précise où
j'ai juste un lecteur de DVD il enregistre pas
J'ai 2 console une 3DO et une nintendo 64 pourquoi il n'y as pas de case à coché

et j'ai un 20" qui a une résolution de 22" je le mets où 19" ou 22"
etc.......

encore un sondage pour les plein de fric  ::rolleyes:: 

En plus comment savoir que j'ai gagné il n'y as pas d'endroit ou l'on doit mettre son pseudo  ::huh::

----------


## ThorThur

Qui me parle ? Bonjour !

J'ai dû zapper, mais fallait mettre le jeu qu'on voulait à un endroit précis ? Ca fait également partie du sondage je suis sûr de savoir qui veut quoi... T'facon c'est pas précisé s'il s'agit de jeu vidéo ou non...

----------


## superlolo

Un truc que je trouve dommage c'est que le sondage reflète une personne à un instant donné.

Exemple : Concernant les questions sur les MMORPG, vu mes réponses on pourrait croire que je déteste ça et que je n'y toucherai jamais. Or c'est pas le cas, j'ai justement joué à plusieurs d'entre eux.

On s'en fout mais fallait que je le dise, ça fait partie de ma thérapie  ::):

----------


## Kierkegaard

Comment, aucune question sur notre classe favorite sur TF2, c'est un scandale.

Sondé.

----------


## Baryton

chez moi ca a planté (la page 6 m'a renvoyé a la page d'accueil du site), et ca me saoule de refaire le sondage.
tant pis, je le refais pas!

----------


## le faucheur

> Un concours est toujours l'occasion de découvrir de nouvelles têtes, j'en profite.
> 
> Bonjour FD 00, enchanté.
> Et salut à toi ThorThur.


FD 00 Date d'inscription: *30/10/2007*
ThorThur Date d'inscription: *28/04/2008*

Des petits nouveaux qui sont la depuis un moment......

Sinon , j'ai remarque que le sondage n'avait pas de questions sur Canard TV, pourquoi ? Vous n'avez plus besoin de l'opinion des canards a ce sujet ?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Et j'ai demandé fallout 2 comme jeu, mais j'ai hésité avec Daikatana.


fallait demander un jeu ? raah, mince...
j'aurais demandé la version deluxe de outrage  ( c'est pas spécifié jeu *vidéo* si ? oui c'est un jeu pourri, mais bon, e le revends et j'achête des vrais trucs, genre un vrai pc  ::ninja:: )
Mais bon, une collection de spam nigerians version lettre, comme suggeré dans mon dernier champ, je veux bien aussi...

----------


## Zaiyurhf

A voté!

Et un mot pour dire aussi que Guild Wars, y'a pas d'abonnement, nom d'un canard en gelée! :(
(même si bon, j'ai quand même coché la case, paske bon, hein, voilà quoi...)

----------


## meyot

Et si on a juste un portable ?
Il manque un champs pour ceux qui achète CPC mais qui ne joue pas sur PC. Il manque un champs pour les idiots en faits!

NB: je ne joue pas sur PC mais j'achète CPC pour le style et l'écriture (enfin si on peux appeler ça de l'écriture), par contre je suis un consoleux et un canardpc consoleux je signe!

----------


## AlaRach

Juste un truc concernant l'idée de faire un canard console... pourquoi pas mais il faudra touver un autre nom parce que ça fait pas jeu de mot comme avec canard PC où là c'est marrant rapport au celebre produit d'entretien "encore une victoire de canard !!!" 

Donc je propose :

"Canard Guilé"
"Canard In"
"Canard Kotik"

caynul... ::blink:: 

ça va c'est bon, désolé tou ça  ::|:

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Moi j'veux Rockband avec les instru... non? Bon, ok, j'voulais juste devenir riche.

Sinon, les pays en dehors de la France, ils puent?

----------


## Casque Noir

> Et si on a juste un portable ?
> Il manque un champs pour ceux qui achète CPC mais qui ne joue pas sur PC. Il manque un champs pour les idiots en faits!
> 
> NB: je ne joue pas sur PC mais j'achète CPC pour le style et l'écriture (enfin si on peux appeler ça de l'écriture), par contre je suis un consoleux et un canardpc consoleux je signe!


ah ouais, merdasse. On a oublié. Y a quand même la question 38 qui rattrape un peu...

----------


## ThorThur

> FD 00 Date d'inscription: *30/10/2007*
> ThorThur Date d'inscription: *28/04/2008*
> 
> Des petits nouveaux qui sont la depuis un moment......
> 
> Sinon , j'ai remarque que le sondage n'avait pas de questions sur Canard TV, pourquoi ? Vous n'avez plus besoin de l'opinion des canards a ce sujet ?


Oui c'est pas faux...  :;): 

Par contre, c'est quoi Canard TV (oui encore un peu nouveau quand même hein !) ? ::blink::

----------


## le faucheur

Ah merde ! Je viens de me rendre compte que je n'ai pas mis de jeux !
Bon ben si je suis tirer au sort, sachez que je voudrais Biko 3.

----------


## Guest

> Juste un truc concernant l'idée de faire un canard console... pourquoi pas mais il faudra touver un autre nom parce que ça fait pas jeu de mot comme avec canard PC où là c'est marrant rapport au celebre produit d'entretien "encore une victoire de canard !!!" 
> 
> Donc je propose :
> 
> "Canard Guilé"
> "Canard In"
> "Canard Kotik"
> 
> caynul...
> ...


Moi je propose Sole Con, avec pour emblème un poisson stupide.

----------


## le faucheur

> Oui c'est pas faux... 
> 
> Par contre, c'est quoi Canard TV (oui encore un peu nouveau quand même hein !) ?


Un projet qui Canard PC traine dans ces cartosn depuis un moment, jette un oeil dans la section actualité canardplus.com pour en savoir plus.

Sinon pareille que les autres, perso j'utilise un ordinateur portable et rien d'autre. D'autant qu'il m'avait semblé que le précedent sondage intégrait justement cette question, mais bon, je peut me tromper.

----------


## yoplou

> on s'en fout, 20 pouces, c'est 19, c'est pareil, la résolution est la même.


Bah 1600*1200 sur un 19 c'est du domaine de la rareté... 

Et quand j'ai vu les 22 avec leur résolution pourrie de 1680*1050 et leur gueule aplatie j'ai pas vraiment hésité lors de mon achat même si je me suis fait mettre de 150e de plus pour le 4/3  ::rolleyes:: 




> Et puis 4/3 ou 16/9, c'est pas non plus fascinant sachant qu'à terme, les constructeurs ne feront que du format large.


Hélas oui... :'(

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> FD 00 Date d'inscription: *30/10/2007*
> ThorThur Date d'inscription: *28/04/2008*


Le problème c'est de les croiser sur ce vaste forum, Mr Tatillon.

----------


## le_guide_michelin

J'exige une pinup en seconde page comme dans les tabloïds anglais

----------


## ThorThur

> Le problème c'est de les croiser sur ce vaste forum, Mr Tatillon.


Bah oui !
Sans compter que certains bossent... certains...



Merde, v'là mon chef !!  :^_^:

----------


## Goji

A voté.
Et merci d'avoir pensé à celles et ceux qui ont un PC de pureau, on les oublie bien trop souvent.

----------


## Eradan

Merci d'avoir pensé à Dofus dans la liste des MMO  ::lol:: 

Par contre, dommage que ceux qui tournent en dual boot (XP/Vista ou XP/Linux) ne soient pas pris en compte

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> J'exige une pinup en seconde page comme dans les tabloïds anglais


c'est pas la page 3 ?

----------


## le_guide_michelin

> c'est pas la page 3 ?


Quelle importance tant qu'elle y est?  ::|: 
Je veux bien céder sur le numéro de page mais en échange je réclame un poster dépliant en page centrale de cette même pinup  ::wub:: 
Avec ça on va en vendre du canard en papier  :;):

----------


## Orthros

A voté (des mots croisés plus durs!)

----------


## Setzer

a votay mais j'ai oublié de mettre le jeu que je voulay  ::|:

----------


## Antitan

Otez moi d'un léger doute.
Ce n'est pas pour revendre le fichier ainsi constitué à une de ces sombres officines de marketing qui après nous avoir profilé (vu la précision de certaines questions qui s'éloignent quand même pas mal du côté déconne/fun/canard PC) vous se faire un plaisir de transmettre les informations à des tas de gens bien intentionnés qui ne cherchent qu'à nous vendre du bonheur?
Parce que, franchement, je me pose la question, j'espère que vous le considérez également, "légitimement" la question.

C'est juste pour vous?

Si c'est juste pour vous, et que vous ne transmettrez pas les données à un tiers, ce serait avec joie que je répondrai.

(Pas de flammes, hein, c'est juste une question légitime)

----------


## b0b0

Merde j'ai oubliay de mettre le nom et je vais surtout pas refaire le sondage  ::o:

----------


## spongebong

J'ai jamais rien acheté en ligne...gné pas l'droit ?

----------


## chenoir

L'idée de Fallout 3 édition survival est excellente ma foi.

Vivement que je gagne  ::P: 




> Otez moi d'un léger doute.
> Ce n'est pas pour revendre le fichier ainsi constitué à une de ces sombres officines de marketing qui après nous avoir profilé (vu la précision de certaines questions qui s'éloignent quand même pas mal du côté déconne/fun/canard PC) vous se faire un plaisir de transmettre les informations à des tas de gens bien intentionnés qui ne cherchent qu'à nous vendre du bonheur?
> Parce que, franchement, je me pose la question, j'espère que vous le considérez également, "légitimement" la question.
> 
> C'est juste pour vous?
> 
> Si c'est juste pour vous, et que vous ne transmettrez pas les données à un tiers, ce serait avec joie que je répondrai.
> 
> (Pas de flammes, hein, c'est juste une question légitime)


Mais, c'est juste pour les gens de canardplus bien sur, que vas tu t'imaginer. Inutile donc qu'ils revendent ces informations à spammeurs pros, canardplus.com possède son propre serveur spammeur  ::siffle::

----------


## le faucheur

> Le problème c'est de les croiser sur ce vaste forum, Mr Tatillon.


Ouh la vilaine excuse ! On sait bien qu'avec tes multi tu est partout !
Ok je sort....

----------


## spongebong

> a votay mais j'ai oublié de mettre le jeu que je voulay


aussi, j'veux bioshock 2 ou le stalker qui doit sortir sur x360

----------


## Ouaflechien

fait. bon ce sont des réponses de fanboy mais quand même.

les réponses yes/non c'est pas terrible. Pour l'histoire d'achat de carte graphique j'ai mal lu, cliqué un truc puis je me suis rendu compte qu'en fait je n'ai aucune intention d'en acheter.. sauf que voila j'suis coincé. tant pis. j'oublie d'autre petit défaut, pas grave.

----------


## spongebong

> Je vote, et je veux pas de console dans mon canard PC


Grâce à toi, j'ai coché console a chaque fois  :;):  (sauf quand j'en voulais moins)

----------


## b0b0

Par contre c'est relou quand on a cochay un truc , et qu'en faite on voulait pas le cocher, et on peut pas le décocher.

C'est tout.

----------


## whiterabbit

> On peut avoir des frites avec chaque CPC ?


on a pensé à (presque) la même chose : j'ai demandé des CPC Frite avec chaque numéro ::):  

Sinon, comme dit quelque part plus haut, les questions matos@home auraient pu être plus poussées. Je suis avec un fixe, un portable et un serveur. Tous en dual boot Linux / Windows (sauf le serveur, pur nux oeuf course), avec Linux prioritaire (en gros, les seuls trucs qui sauvent la peau de Windows, ce sont les jeux).

Idem au sujet des consoles : je squatte la Wii de mes potes, mais je me suis arrêté avec la dernière de Sega, la merveilleuse Dreamcast, qui tient compagnie à toutes ses grandes soeurs.

My two cents  :B):

----------


## Batto

Ah ben !
A la dernière page, en voulant entrer mes coordonnées, j'ai voulu les mettre sur plusieures lignes, du coup j'ai appuyé sur Enter, et vlan, ça a envoyé le formulaire (avec juste mon nom donc).
Ai-je encore une chance de remporter mon jeu favori au choix que je veux, ou suis je à jamais perdu?  ::(:

----------


## Moen

Moi j'ai mis tout ce qu'il faut, j'aime même répondu aux questions avec des vrais réponses  ::blink::  Ouai !

Bon maintenant, on veut des résultats ! Ach !

----------


## wam

C'est moi qui suis bigleux, où y'avait pas de cases pour le jeu de son choix?

----------


## henshin

J'ai pas mis le jeu qui me fait envie.
Oh puis merde c'est pas comme si j'allais être sélectionné 

_ahah je les connais ils vont se dire : "oh celui là il croit qu'il va pas gagner alors rien que pour l'emmerder on va le faire gagner" Mouahahahahah !!! Mon plan diablolique est en place !_

----------


## chenoir

En fayt cay bien, tout le monde aura remplit le questionnaire jusqu'au bout, aura juste rentré son nom puis Enter pour aller à la ligne (bande de cons), et il y a que les gens qui savent pas appuyer sur Enter qui auront le droit de gagnay un jeu  :B): .

----------


## VosT

Bravo Grand Gourou ! Arriverez vous à reconnaitre mes réponses au sondage ? Attention il y a un indice dans la réponse à "Que voulez vous pour CanardPC".

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Merde j'ai oubliay de mettre le nom et je vais surtout pas refaire le sondage


Fallait mettre un nom?  ::mellow:: .

----------


## Geminys

> C'est moi qui suis bigleux, où y'avait pas de cases pour le jeu de son choix?


soit on est deux bigleux soit ... ::huh:: 

pôvunonplu

----------


## Lt Anderson

> a votay mais j'ai oublié de mettre le jeu que je voulay


M... moi aussi.  ::|:

----------


## L0ur5

marf sondage effectué, mais j'ai validé sans les infos perso ni le jeu désiré... z'allé être obligé de nous retrouver avec les pseudos  ::P:

----------


## Sk-flown

> marf sondage effectué, mais j'ai validé sans les infos perso ni le jeu désiré... z'allé être obligé de nous retrouver avec les pseudos


Pareil, vous m'aurez jamais vivant bande de pourries.

----------


## C4nard

il ressemble sensiblement au même que l'année dernière ce sondage je trouve :
les questions sont "toujours" aussi mal formulées, impossibilité de décocher quand on a coché, des réponses qui manquent grave .. 
Enfin c'est pas grave, mais ça va encore foirer votre sondage  ::blink::

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

J'avoue que la question des coordonnées me turlupine (non non c'est pas sale)...

Pourquoi ne pas juste demander l'adresse e-mail et envoyer un mail aux trois gagnants ?

----------


## Anon4782

> J'avoue que la question des coordonnées me turlupine (non non c'est pas sale)...
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas juste demander l'adresse e-mail et envoyer un mail aux trois gagnants ?


La même, et je n'ai donné que mon adresse e-mail pour boulets.

----------


## chenoir

> J'avoue que la question des coordonnées me triturlapine (non non c'est pas sale)...


Si c'est sale.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Si c'est salaud.


Non c'est pas salaud !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## chenoir

> Non c'est pas salaud !


Arrête de modifier mes quotes.

Salaud Pars.

J'en profite : Si un modo voit ce message de désespoit, je VEUX UN SOUS TITRE  ::cry::

----------


## Elidjah

Ca fait 2 fois que je remplis le formulaire (2x6 pages donc), et paf ca me mets "La page a expiré" quand je valide après avoir saisis mon email.

Ce sondage est inadmétable

Ce site est un scandale, je demande un jeu en dédommagements, sinon j'envoies Maitre Vergés, Maitre Collard ou Maitre Bergés avec sa bosse !

----------


## Therapy2crew

Moi je me moque de gagner un jeu, l'argent n'est pas un problème pour moi ...
Par contre on a les réponses quand ?
Il me tarde de visualiser l'archétype du lecteur/forumeur de CPC (il sera surement gras, et suant, et ...)

----------


## half

Dommage vous avez détourné notre tentative de spam, le champs n'est plus obligatoire sauf si vous voulez gagner un jeu...

----------


## gwenladar

Arf je me suis rate! en commençant a rentrer mes coordonnées, j ai bêtement fait ENTER pour passer a la ligne..

Bref y a que mon nom  ::P:

----------


## nutellahaha

[quote=chenoir;1144870] finalement je me contenterai d'un grille de Maitre Paul Cul un peu plus conséquente dans chaque numéro. quote]
Pareil  :;):

----------


## chenoir

> Pareil


Je pense que 5 pages pour une seule grille devrait suffir à apaiser mon appétit paulculsien.

Parce que la ca tient à peine le temps du voyage dans le train entre gare du nord et La Barre Ormesson

(Et mon sous-titre  ::cry:: ???)

----------


## Colbaq

Si vous pouviez inventer les boites de dialogues au lieu d'une ligne un appui sur la touche entrée est si vite parti  ::cry::

----------


## Therapy2crew

Non sans dec' on a les résultats du sondage quand ?

+1 pour "j'ai entré mon nom et puis entré et puis pouf ***"

----------


## Casque Noir

> Non sans dec' on a les résultats du sondage quand ?
> 
> +1 pour "j'ai entré mon nom et puis entré et puis pouf ***"


jeudi soir je pense, on donnera le nom des gagnants. maintenant, les résultats, on devra les décortiquer, ce sera donc plus tard.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

A parce que dans le champs fallait aussi préciser le jeu?  ::o:

----------


## Jolaventur

c'est un scandale 
Je n'ai pas mis mes coordonnées à la fin et je peux plus.

----------


## JanSolo

> A parce que dans le champs fallait aussi préciser le jeu?


Je crois pas, il était mentionné seulement ton nom et tes coordonnées.
Libre à CPC de te demander le jeu que tu désires si tu es l'heureux élu  ::lol:: .
Sinon ils pourront t'envoyer le jeu qui a obtenu 1/10 dans le dernier CPC histoire de te donner envi de te faire sonder  ::wub:: .

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Vous avez un problème avec les formulaires les mecs.

Heureusement que c'est pas un test de QI.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Vous avez un problème avec les formulaires les mecs.
> 
> Heureusement que c'est pas un test de QI.


C'est parce qu'on est des roxxxor et que pas envie de passer trois quart d'heure sur un sondage.
Pff et c'est encore une mamie qui va gagnay la configuration de la mort qui déchire.

----------


## Gunzen-R

Idem pour on entre le nom, on appuie sur Entrée, et merde :/

----------


## Nos

> jeudi soir je pense, on donnera le nom des gagnants. maintenant, les résultats, on devra les décortiquer, ce sera donc plus tard.


pas dans une demi heures ???

----------


## Jahwel

Cool, ça laisse plus de chance pour ceux qui n'ont pas oubliés de mettre leurs coordonnées  :B): .

----------


## Tiramisou

Ca me laisse plus de chance de gagner.
Et ça c'est cool.
Merci le mecs.

----------


## red TREGOR

yahahah bon bah je suis qu'un vieux _ovis aries_ qui a pas mis le nom du jeu (mais nom d'un cal'mar miniature c'aytay pas ecrit!) mais c'est pas important j'ai une chance de puceau a ce genre de concours (sisi ca veut dire quelque chose)
sinon c'est cool les résultats jeudi, pile quand j'aurais finit de louper mon bac (d'ailleurs je doit avouer que le correcteur d'orthographe intégré a vot' forum est la plus belle invention après les gros seins ça m'apprendrait presque a bien écrire mes dissertes)
et pour ceux qui ont un portable en machine principale... désolé :^_^:

----------


## sissi

Ayé répondu. Je peux recevoir mon cadeau?  ::ninja::

----------


## L0ur5

> Pff et c'est encore une mamie qui va gagnay la configuration de la mort qui déchire.


Et c'est encore un militaire qui gagne une tringle à rideaux!!  :coluche:

----------


## b0b0

De toute façon c'est ça va tomber sur casque, il a fait le sondage :/

----------


## Jolaventur

> De toute façon c'est ça va tomber sur casque, il a fait le sondage :/


Ca tombe à chaque fois sur Casque 
Ou alors sur une mamie comme quand CPC à fait gagner une config de mort à une mamie pour qu'elle lise les recettes sur Internet.

----------


## Tilt

Je pense qu'il faudrait pour les abonnés, envoyer un kébab avec chaque magasine.
Là je m'abonne de suite  ::):

----------


## spongebong

> T'facon c'est pas précisé s'il s'agit de jeu vidéo ou non...


Tu vas te retrouver avec

----------


## Silver

Hum, pour la question *73* _Où habitez-vous ?_ la première réponse est _Où habitez-vous ?_, est-ce que ce n'est pas une erreur ?

Si oui est-ce que c'est possible de remplacer par "DTC" ?  ::ninja:: 
Ok je sors.

----------


## Kidpaddle

Ah ? Vos thés ?
(oui... oh ça va hein ....elle est nulle on sait )

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ah, au fait, Chenoir il veut un sous-titre...

----------


## red TREGOR

> Je veux une photo d'une carte graphique branchée dans le port d'Amsterdam!


je doit avouer que j'ai voulu savoir a quoi ca pouvait bien ressembler

eviddement j'ai pris une ATI, elles sont toujours branchées ou qu'elles soient  ::P: 

...je connait la sortie ::siffle::

----------


## suspect

Le jeu a gagner c'est pas bus simulator j'espère les gars !! si oui on va pas être copain longtemps...
 :^_^:

----------


## spongebong

> ...je connait la sortie



Nan, reste un peu  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Hop répondu !!

----------


## Rom1

Un sondage de plus a décortiquer héhé  :;): 

Pour le jeu j'ai choisi Halo 3  :B):

----------


## Bourinette

> Vous avez un problème avec les formulaires les mecs.
> 
> Heureusement que c'est pas un test de QI.


En même temps, le webmaster qui met un minuscule champ d'une ligne pour une adresse postale, mail et un nom de jeu...

Aheum, reheum, je m'en racle la gorge. ::siffle::

----------


## henshin

> Ah, au fait, Chenoir il veut un sous-titre...


Eh moi aussi je veux un sous-titre !!!
Et je vois pas pourquoi Chenoir en aurait un et pas moi !!!
Et il n'était indiqué nulle part où il fallait mettre le nom du jeu !!!
Et pourquoi Smash Bros est aussi en retard en Europe !!!
Et pourquoi mon apart est aussi crade !!!
Et pourquoi Smash Bros est aussi en retard en Europe !!!
Et pourquoi aucune filles ne veut de moi !!!
Et pourquoi Smash Bros est aussi en retard en Europe !!!

Et pourquoi je suis aussi en pétard !!!

PS : _Et pourquoi Smash est aussi en retard en Europe !!!_

----------


## Guest

Pour me donner le temps de m'acheter une Wii.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Comme proposition pour Canard PC, j'ai mis "_augmenter les rédacteurs/pigistes_".
Vous voyez les mecs, on pense à vous.

----------


## Stenkulator

Un de plus...
Je suis sur que vous faites ça uniquement pour faire un concours de celui qui enfle le plus des chevilles!

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Pour me donner le temps de m'acheter une Wii.


Same here.

----------


## Psycho10

> En même temps, le webmaster qui met un minuscule champ d'une ligne pour une adresse postale, mail et un nom de jeu...
> 
> Aheum, reheum, je m'en racle la gorge.


Euh ? +1 ? Ah non on a pas le droit ici ?
©CanardPC

Pour montrer que y'a un courrier des lecteurs certes, mais si c'est pour avoir des réponses bateaux (péniche xbox360 si vous préférez), c'est pas la peine  ::rolleyes::  :^_^: 

Et puis je poste si je veux, même en période de bac, nomdidju  ::(:

----------


## Brady

Est ce qu'il va y avoir un hors série spécial sondage avec des camemberts et des (d)ébats sur Youtube?

----------


## Pinkipou

Pour le prochain sondage, à la question "combien de temps passez vous avachi comme une grosse bouse devant la téloche", pourriez-vous proposer l'option "plus une seule seconde de mon éphémère vie de lumière" ?
Merci pour eux.

----------


## gripoil

Hmmmm sondage...

J'ai juste mis mon adresse mail dans le champs d'une ligne tout pourrite...
S'il vous plait envoyez moi des mails j'en recois jamais  ::cry:: 

Sinon mon sondage se resume a peu pres a: "Nanafoutre des consoles"
Mais avec un petit: "Mais si ca parle de nintendo DS juste ca va"

Sinon est-ce normal que j'ai l'impression de faire le meme sondage depuis le joystick numero 106 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Micerider

Cay quoi les bonnes rayponses pour gagnay???  ::blink:: 

Juste pour savoir, les résultats de ce sondage, c'est d'utilité pour le magajine, le site, ou les deux?

----------


## Mug Bubule

Ah c'était un questionnaire ? j'ai cru que c'était mon jeux de point&clic qui déconnait ... c'est vrai que je voyais pas le rapport entre la cité interdite et le mystère du bimensuel de l'année du canard Personnellement Capable de me faire gagner le jeux ...  :<_<:

----------


## Cedski

ho putain j'ai fait une fausse manip, me suis planté, vous avez aucun moyen de me joindre en cas de bon tirage au sort (et comme je suis sur d'etre tiré au sort)
si vous voyez "rev" dans la ligne pour l'email c'est moi.

 :^_^:

----------


## Harvester

Ah, le sacro-saint sondage !  ::lol::

----------


## maskim

ouf !
je suis pas le seul à m'être planté dans les info perso ! ^^
Enfin m'en fou je gagne jamais rien t'façon ...:'(

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Comme proposition pour Canard PC, j'ai mis "_augmenter les rédacteurs/pigistes_".
> Vous voyez les mecs, on pense à vous.


Moi j'ai mis : "une page centrale plus résistante".

----------


## Choderlos

où habitez vous?

j'ai répondu "où habitez vous?"

C'est normal?

----------


## Casque Noir

> où habitez vous?
> 
> j'ai répondu "où habitez vous?"
> 
> C'est normal?


non y  a un bug mais aussi bizarre que cela puisse paraitre, on ne peut pas éditer le sondage en cours :D
La question n'était pas très grave de toute façon

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je serais curieux de savoir combien de personne habitent à "où habitez-vous" tiens  ::P: .

----------


## trueleech

Ah OK Casque qui zone sur les forums à 2 heures du mat'  ::P: 




> .  			Lisez-vous les magazines suivants ?		      
>       Joystick


Ah OK la question piège :y

----------


## Guest

Bah t'as le droit, c'est tes sous.

----------


## Moen

Plus que 30 minutes !!!!!!!

----------


## le faucheur

Non ca se termine jeudi.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Dites, sur la zone texte, il fallait bien fournir son NOM, Prénom, et toule tralala coordonnée et non pas le jeu de notre choix ou le mail ? Nan, parce que je crois que j'ai fait une grosse connerie ou pas.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Dites, sur la zone texte, il fallait bien fournir son NOM, Prénom, et toule tralala coordonnée et non pas le jeu de notre choix ou le mail ? Nan, parce que je crois que j'ai fait une grosse connerie ou pas.


De toute façon, le tirage au sort est truqué. N'aie donc crainte, tu ne gagneras que dalle. ::P:

----------


## VosT

C'est vrai qu'un FallOut 3 en édition collector ou Nuclear ou DMC, ça pourrait poutrer le slip des grands mères lapones.

----------


## KikujiroTM

Si je gagne je peux commander Pokemon ?

----------


## leroliste

j'ai oublié de mettre le jeu de mon choix... sniff.

----------


## bratisla

Je proteste énergiquement : dans le sondage, à la question "choix de jeu", il n'y avait ni wargame ni simulateur de combat autre qu'avion. 
Les 1D20+2 lecteurs de mille-sabords.com ont décidé d'un commun accord de se suicider par ingestion d'anchois devant les locaux de CPC pour protester contre cette censure inqualifiable !

----------


## Herchel

Je pensais justement à la possibilité d'un magasine console façon canard pc...

Sorties régulières (donc news sentant moins le faisandé),et surtout avec des rédacteurs ne s'adressant pas à des gosses ou à des gogols.
Si vous avez dans l'idée de sortir un canard console ou canard con,je suis à 100% pour!

----------


## Solweig

pouet

----------


## BlackMaster

à voté !!!

----------


## Dark Fread

Okay, j'ai merdé dans mes coordonnés à la fin  ::): 
Sinon j'ai rencontré plusieurs questions dont les réponses ne correspondaient pas parfaitement mais après tout, vous avez mis une meilleure note à S.T.A.L.K.E.R. qu'à Crysis donc je vous pardonne tout. 
Qu'est-ce que je suis bon quand même  ::wub::

----------


## Zetmor

Valà valà ça c'est fait.
Sinon en jeu, moi je veux une grand-mère gonflable : parce que la mienne est morte.
Merci.

----------


## TeHell

Done,

Par contre, certaines réponses ne sont pas adaptées.
Exemple sur la "marque" du PC.... même pas l'option "je l'ai fait moi même".  ::blink:: 
Et sur les types de jeux: "quake like".... même pas de choix de mettre des FPS non quake like ...

Donc les réponses sont approximatives et biaisées (comme dans tout sondage), mais on reste proche de l'essentiel.

EDIT: J'avais pas inscrit le jeu que j'aimerais: Fallout3 me ferait plaisir!

----------


## yoplou

Je propose que ceux qui ont oublié de mettre le jeu de leur choix soit sortis du tirage au sort... Ça grandira mes chances de gagner gnia gnia  ::ninja::

----------


## Banky

a voté aussi
mais quand on est riche comme moi et qu'on a 2 écrans, 19 et 22, on répond quoi ?
pareil pour les jeux en lignes, y'a pas que des jeux à abonnement, genre COD 4

----------


## TehHolyOne

Si on demande Rock band, est-ce qu'on reçoit le jeu et TOUS les instruments?

----------


## fenrhir

Et comme l'année dernière, impossible de dire que le pay-çay principal est un portable, le second pc n'étant qu'une minitour pour le multimédia.
Booouuuh.

fenrhir

----------


## FD_00

Un peu HS, un peu en retard, mais c'est pas grave, je suis un ouf guedin :




> Un concours est toujours l'occasion de découvrir de nouvelles têtes, j'en profite.
> 
> Bonjour FD 00, enchanté.
> Et salut à toi ThorThur.


Ravi aussi.

Comme dit, je lurk ici depuis un bout de temps. Et puis bon, nouvelle tête, je trainais sur #joystick en 99, Monsieur (même si personne ne doit s'en souvenir). Reste que, comme beaucoup je pense, le forum est trop actif pour que je le suive sérieusement. 

FD

----------


## chenoir

Je viens de me rendre compte qu'en effet j'ai oublié de mettre le jeu que je voulais.

Et comme il y a à peu près que 6 personnes qui ont répondu à ce questionnaire correctement et dont on pourra retrouver la trace (moi compris), je le clame, JE VEUX FALLOUT 3 SURVIVAL EDITION

----------


## greenflo

> Je viens de me rendre compte qu'en effet j'ai oublié de mettre le jeu que je voulais.
> 
> Et comme il y a à peu près que 6 personnes qui ont répondu à ce questionnaire correctement et dont on pourra retrouver la trace (moi compris), je le clame, JE VEUX FALLOUT 3 SURVIVAL EDITION


Fallait le mettre où le jeu qu'on voulait?

J'ai bien mis mes coordonnées et tout et tout mais j'ai pas vu où il fallait indiquer le jeu souhaité.
C'est dommage, je comptais beaucoup la dessus pour récuperer "Limbo of the Lost"

----------


## barbarian_bros

Bon on vous a déjà sorti le coup du Dual-boot, du PC monté soi-même, des gens qui ont plusieurs PC.....
Pour la TV on fait quoi quand on regarde quelques chaînes sur la TNT et quelques autres via ADSL et que certaines de ces chaînes existent aussi en Hertzien (même si on les regarde pas en hertzien parce que l'analogique ç'est pas beau)?????

Et sinon:
question 8: il faut 2 L à "trop moLLes" on parle pas du nombre d'Avogadro là.... mais des critiques de CPC.

----------


## JackBauer

Y'avait une case pour le jeu de notre choix ? Parce que j'ai rien vu ::mellow::

----------


## Athmos

Ils auront toujours le temps de contacter les gagnants le moment venu, non ?

Ca me fait toujours bizarre les sondages. C'est incroyable, quand on pas de télé, le nombre de questions auxquelles on répond pas (là en plus ça implique pas de console).
Et puis une réponse avec temps de jeu moyen : modéré, mais par crise tout à fait n'importe quoi, ça m'a manqué, tiens.

----------


## Chmoc

Vau té ossi.

J'aimerais bien savoir combien ont encore (comme moi) un CRT ( ::wub:: ) et envisagent de s'acheter un autre CRT pour remplacer leur moniteur vieillissant passque bon, un LCD c'est bien uniquement pour l'encombrement, la consomation et le format 16/9. Pour le reste, c'est du caca.

----------


## Gynsu2000

L'idée d'un canard console est très séduisante.

----------


## ElGato

> L'idée d'un canard console est très séduisante.


Plus j'y pense, plus je me dis que ça serait une bonne idée vu le niveau abyssal des publications sur le sujet.

Ce qui est dommage, c'est que je serais à peu près certain de ne jamais l'acheter vu que j'ai pas de console...Alors que les quelques tests console réalisés jusqu'ici m'ont intéressé et ont peut-être aidé certains à faire leur choix (exclus intéressantes, etc.)

Un magazine relativement rare (tous les 2 mois), peut-être ?

----------


## Gynsu2000

> Plus j'y pense, plus je me dis que ça serait une bonne idée vu le niveau abyssal des publications sur le sujet.


J'ai acheté quelques mois Joypad lorsqu'il était à pris réduit et le seul truc qui m'intéressait était ... le cahier Edge. Ca serait sympa d'avoir un magazine français du même niveau.

----------


## DarkVapeur

C'est clair, avec ma PS2 et la montagne de 1 jeu que j'ai, j'achèterai pas mais mettre un peu de Canard dans les Consoles ça peut être bien pour ceusses que ça intéresse.

Sinon une adresses @canardplus.com c'est mon objectif dans la vie  ::wub::

----------


## Nouki

Fait, mais je veux pas de jeu gratos, car ceux que je peux faire tourner sont pas trop récents et/ou pas trop gourmands donc ils coutent pas cher, donc autant laisser les gros jeux qui coute chers aux gens qui peuvent les faire tourner !  ::): 

Le peuple veut une rubrique download plus conséquente !  ::lol::

----------


## Athmos

> Vau té ossi.
> 
> J'aimerais bien savoir combien ont encore (comme moi) un CRT () et envisagent de s'acheter un autre CRT pour remplacer leur moniteur vieillissant passque bon, un LCD c'est bien uniquement pour l'encombrement, la consomation et le format 16/9. Pour le reste, c'est du caca.


Bah tu vois, moi je me suis donné du mal pour trouver un LCD 4/3 quand mon CRT m'a finalement laché, alors bon les gouts et les couleurs... A ma conaissance on ne trouve pratiquement plus rien en CRT.

Allez, j'ai profité du sondage pour me réabonner, depuis le temps que je menaçais la redac de le faire. Ca devennait franchement chiant de faire des bornes et de tabasser des vendeurs de presse pour avoir ma dose. A chaque fois, comme il me regardaient les yeux pleins de larmes depuis le caniveau, j'avais bien de la peine à leur écraser la gueule à coups de tatane. Maintenant, je serais plus obligé de me forcer. Ça fait plaisir.

----------


## zatura

Si on gagne on peut choisir Rock band comme jeu ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Nyrius

Je me suis fait sondé ca fait bizarre ,j'ai meme pas mal .

en jeux, je prendrais bien metal gear solid 4

ou non je sais pas trop

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Valà valà ça c'est fait.
> Sinon en jeu, moi je veux une grand-mère gonflable : parce que la mienne est morte. 
> Merci.


Moi je veux ... une Jade Raymond gonflable !  ::lol::

----------


## yoplou

> Moi je veux ... une Jade Raymond gonflable !


 ::wub::

----------


## BabarC

Bon ça a refusé de validé mon adresse entière, donc celui qui habite dans les nébuleuses c'est mwa.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Si on gagne on peut choisir Rock band comme jeu ?


sans les instruments ouais :D

----------


## Saumon

voté!

----------


## Defonstou

Bon ça y est, j'ai rempli la sonderie.

Voilà. ça fait 6 mois que je viens sur ce site et c'est la première fois que je poste... j'étais même pas inscrit (oui maîtresse, frappe moi...).
Bref, c'est désormais chose faite.

sonderie sympathique. Manque un peu d'Q, mais c'est sympathique quand même.

----------


## dim

J'ai un écran 20" LCD et j'ai pas de télé sauf chez mes parents... c'est pas grave c'est pour la télévision française ?

----------


## 564.3

Bon, j'ai mis mon adresse e-mail au lieu de l'adresse postal-mail. 
Je ne me rappelle plus trop du libellé du champ, mais ça m'a paru évident sur le coup.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Diwydiant

Euh, a votay, mais j'ai foiré la fin, comme un vrai n00b : au moment d'entrer le nom, l'adresse et tout le tintouin, j'appuie sur "entrée", et la *paf* le questionnaire et envoyé. "Bon, pas grave, me dis-je, je vais tout re-rentrer"... 

Mais non, pô possible : "vous avez déjà participé à ce sondage...

 ::cry:: 

Bon, tant pis, ce n'est pas aujourd'hui que je gagnerai quelque chose, même pas un petit CPC de consolation, je suis sûr...

 ::ninja:: 


(PS : très bonne idée de concours, en tout cas, messieurs... Je vous salue bien bas...)

 ::lol::

----------


## Guest

> Plus j'y pense, plus je me dis que ça serait une bonne idée vu le niveau abyssal des publications sur le sujet.
> 
> Ce qui est dommage, c'est que je serais à peu près certain de ne jamais l'acheter vu que j'ai pas de console...Alors que les quelques tests console réalisés jusqu'ici m'ont intéressé et ont peut-être aidé certains à faire leur choix (exclus intéressantes, etc.)
> 
> Un magazine relativement rare (tous les 2 mois), peut-être ?


Bah euh, le coup des deux mois ça s'applique qu'à ton cas particulier...

----------


## ElGato

> Bah euh, le coup des deux mois ça s'applique qu'à ton cas particulier...


Evidemment, mais je sais pas si de toute façon Presse Non-stop aurait envie de se lancer dans deux bimensuels à la fois, même si les rédacteurs ne sont pas les mêmes.
Et ils n'ont pas chez les consoles la réputation qu'ils avaient dans le PC en quittant Joystick.

Enfin, _qui_ achèterait les deux à chaque fois..?

----------


## Geminys

> Evidemment, mais je sais pas si de toute façon Presse Non-stop aurait envie de se lancer dans deux bimensuels à la fois, même si les rédacteurs ne sont pas les mêmes.
> Et ils n'ont pas chez les consoles la réputation qu'ils avaient dans le PC en quittant Joystick.
> 
> Enfin, *qui achèterait les deux à chaque fois..?*


ça mériterai un sondage... ::rolleyes::

----------


## getcha

Ce qui serait pas mal c'est d'alterner une fois console / une fois PC avec des news commune dans les deux éditions. Comme ca je l'achete plus qu'une fois par mois, et le contenu PC serait plus riche.

----------


## Goji

> [...]Manque un peu d'Q, mais c'est sympathique quand même.


C'est la faute à Boulon !

----------


## garlic

Dites, il manque au minimum une option pour les jeux multi : Autre

Parce que par exemple pour Lineage II, bah y'a pas d'option !

----------


## Guest

> Evidemment, mais je sais pas si de toute façon Presse Non-stop aurait envie de se lancer dans deux bimensuels à la fois, même si les rédacteurs ne sont pas les mêmes.
> Et ils n'ont pas chez les consoles la réputation qu'ils avaient dans le PC en quittant Joystick.
> 
> Enfin, _qui_ achèterait les deux à chaque fois..?


Ca c'est pas obligatoire d'acheter les deux à la fois. La question est posée dans le sondage, mais y aurait aussi des gens qui prendraient que la version consoles et inversement.

----------


## Manu

Oh bon sang, j'ai changé de tranche d'âge. Heureusement que c'était pas pour atterrir dans la dernière.  ::P:

----------


## Timekeeper

> [ Error processing survey: Survey is not active. ]


A marche pas ? A marche pus ?

C'est fini le sondage ? Cassé ? C'est pas de ma faute  ::sad::

----------


## b0b0

Je suis pour un canard console.


 ::o:

----------


## crazycow

Comme beaucoup ici je pense !

----------


## spongebong

> Moi je veux ... une Jade Raymond gonflable !




 :;):

----------


## red TREGOR

ahah un canard console, ca fait comme quand on réve , que ca devient craignos et qu'on se dit qu'on se réveillerait bien et qu'on se réveillent, sauf que la j'y arrive pas :^_^: 

et pour le cul je me suis sentit obligé d'en faire par dans les améliorations enviseagables.... d'ailleurs en parlant de respect de la femme je vous remerci pour la découverte de jade raymond, je ne sait comment j'était passé a coté...

----------


## trueleech

> Fait, mais je veux pas de jeu gratos, car ceux que je peux faire tourner sont pas trop récents et/ou pas trop gourmands donc ils coutent pas cher, donc autant laisser les gros jeux qui coute chers aux gens qui peuvent les faire tourner ! 
> 
> Le peuple veut une rubrique download plus conséquente !


Tant de générosité, c'est admirable. Sérieusement.

----------


## Cedski

ho ! Hé ben, je suis pas le seul  m'etyre planté quoi.... 
Quels pervers dans ce mag, meme les sondages sont piégés. Tous le monde se pante, comme ça pas de jeux gratos à envoyer ! J'ecris de ce pas à la DGCCRF, avec en copie caché Heden et Advance...

----------


## chenoir

Bon alors, le résultat.....

J'ai gagné? J'ai gagné hein dites, j'ai gagné???

----------


## Geminys

> Bon alors, le résultat.....
> 
> J'ai gagné? J'ai gagné hein dites, j'ai gagné???



oui mais pas ce que tu crois.....un zouli string léopard angora  :;):

----------


## Sileann

Sniff... ça ne marche plus ... pas de sondage ... c'est toujours pareil avec moi, je suis victime d'une malediction ... pour une fois que je voulais participer ... tant pis, j'essaierai un autre jour ..

----------


## Sk-flown

Bon je vous menace pas les mecs, mais si je gagne pas, ça va tres mal ce passer.

----------


## b0b0

Moi j'ai hâte de participer au prochain concours imaginé par zoulou :B

----------


## Murne

Non sérieux, un canard console pourquoi pas, mais pas au détriment du Canard PC ! Peut-être que je dis ça parce-que je ne pense qu'à ma pomme et que je n'ai pas de console, mais ça me ferait mal de voir Canard PC passer mensuel... En plus je ne sais pas si Presse Non Stop aurait les moyens de lancer un 2ème magazine, mais ça c'est une autre histoire...

----------

